# CHICAGO PICNIC JUNE 11TH 2006 ∙



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS

REGULATORS

SOUTHSIDECRUISERS

UNTOUCHABLES

PROUD MEMBERS OF :

CHICAGOLOWRIDERCOUNCIL.


WELCOMES EVERYBODY TO JOIN US AND HAVE FUN ON THIS EVENT
ON SUNDAY JUNE 11TH 2006
AT THE DANRYAN WOODS
83RD AND WESTERN SOUTHSIDE OF CHICAGO

SEE YOU THERE   :biggrin:


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Mar 23 2006, 06:38 PM~5107476
> *NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS
> 
> REGULATORS
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## twins (Mar 11, 2006)

whats up my brother thats good a southside cook out , i will be there


----------



## twins (Mar 11, 2006)

whats up my brother thats good a southside cook out , i will be there


----------



## DUBHOPPER (Mar 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Mar 23 2006, 12:38 PM~5107476
> *NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS
> 
> REGULATORS
> ...


Edit
:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

for sure


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

:biggrin:  
We'll be there!


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Freddie699_@Mar 23 2006, 06:56 PM~5108350
> *:biggrin:
> We'll be there!
> Can you feed my my kids also
> *


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

Don't Be Fooled will be there


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twins_@Mar 23 2006, 06:59 PM~5108018
> *whats up my brother thats good a southside cook out , i will be there
> *



you bet dont forget to bring your lowrider :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

nice


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Mar 23 2006, 09:46 PM~5108584
> *you bet dont forget to bring your lowrider :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 he calling you out :0


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## twins (Mar 11, 2006)

the council will be there and the video guy will be there we need more videos and cook outs to put on the web. will there be a hop yes or yes not no i will give up a guest. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by twins_@Mar 25 2006, 01:30 PM~5117745
> *the council will be there and the video guy will be there we need more videos and cook outs to put on the web.  will there be a hop yes or yes not no i will give up a guest.  :biggrin:
> *


of course there will be one its not s picnic with out one :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 25 2006, 01:11 PM~5117993
> *of course there will be one its not s picnic with out one :biggrin:
> *



of course will have a hop and more likely will put some money on the hood :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## twins (Mar 11, 2006)

ok LOW JOE than its on let the hop start nim will you be there tell all the hoppers to come out the video man will be there aka sscc freddie ok :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by twins_@Mar 25 2006, 09:56 PM~5119985
> *ok LOW JOE than its on  let the hop start nim will you be there tell all the hoppers to come out the video man will be there aka sscc freddie ok :biggrin:
> *


I think I will have the caddy ready by then so sure I'll nose up to anyone its for fun unless we got money on the hood :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 25 2006, 09:58 PM~5120216
> *I think I will have the caddy ready by then so sure I'll nose up to anyone its for fun unless we got money on the hood :biggrin:
> *


   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

willhave out of town guests :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

looks like its going to be a good, busy year........


----------



## twins (Mar 11, 2006)

whats up southside will there be food for my twins and the family :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twins_@Mar 26 2006, 02:15 PM~5123190
> *whats up southside  will there be food for my twins and the family  :biggrin:
> *


will have enough , but dont be late.
by the way will apply the b.y.o.g. rule the more the merrier


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usojohn_@Mar 26 2006, 12:31 PM~5122775
> *looks like its going to be a good, busy year........
> *



hopefully this year its going to be real good.   :biggrin: 

doors are open for all lowriders


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

we are goonna be in the midwest in a few months


----------



## twins (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 26 2006, 08:12 PM~5124548
> *we are goonna be in the midwest in a few months
> *


give a brother a number so i can call you or call me asap 773-727-7533


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 26 2006, 07:12 PM~5124548
> *we are goonna be in the midwest in a few months
> *


it will be nice if you guys can make it to the picnic and have it in one of your future magazine


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 26 2006, 07:12 PM~5124548
> *we are goonna be in the midwest in a few months
> *


it will be nice if you guys can make it to the picnic and have it in one of your future magazine


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

:biggrin:, did someone say hop?man, i'am just lowride'n this year  , unless i hit the lotto. i snoozed on my hopping plans. its all good, we still holding it down keep'n lowride'n alive, and thats what counts :biggrin: hope every 1 can make it.peace


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*You know we'll be in the house homies*



















*Imma add this event to our website
*


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

good look'n out gotti, much respect. thanks for the fliers you mailed me homeboy! u know NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS, are gonna be in da house. :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS_@Mar 27 2006, 02:07 PM~5129059
> *good look'n out gotti, much respect. thanks for the fliers you mailed me homeboy! u know NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS, are gonna be in da house.  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: We gotta try and support each other homie if the area car clubs don't support each other who will?


----------



## CHICANO MAN (Mar 21, 2006)

CHECK OUT CHICANOCLOTHING.COM


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Mar 27 2006, 02:31 PM~5129180
> *:thumbsup: We gotta try and support each other homie if the area car clubs don't support each other who will?
> *


 muy bien dicho 
:biggrin:
whats up gotti?


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHICANO MAN_@Mar 28 2006, 03:58 PM~5136600
> * CHECK OUT CHICANOCLOTHING.COM
> *


My Webpage


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

attenton every body we having difficults with the permit cause somebody notify the forest preserve that we will have a massive amount of cars so now im dealing with them so we can keep it at the same location,they offer me 3 different places so will check them out this weekend.
now that they know what we are doing there is only one way ,get it done right and thats what we doing.
more info coming soon :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Apr 1 2006, 11:59 AM~5161688
> *attenton every body we having difficults with the permit cause somebody notify the forest preserve that we will have a massive amount of cars so now im dealing with them so we can keep it at the same location,they offer me 3 different places so will check them out this weekend.
> now that they know what we are doing there is only one way ,get it  done right  and thats what we doing.
> more info coming soon :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## twins (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Apr 1 2006, 12:59 PM~5161688
> *attenton every body we having difficults with the permit cause somebody notify the forest preserve that we will have a massive amount of cars so now im dealing with them so we can keep it at the same location,they offer me 3 different places so will check them out this weekend.
> now that they know what we are doing there is only one way ,get it  done right  and thats what we doing.
> more info coming soon :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


well lowjoe let me know what is going the happen :biggrin:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

[attachmentid=524154]

I'll be there :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Apr 1 2006, 12:59 PM~5161688
> *attenton every body we having difficults with the permit cause somebody notify the forest preserve that we will have a massive amount of cars so now im dealing with them so we can keep it at the same location,they offer me 3 different places so will check them out this weekend.
> now that they know what we are doing there is only one way ,get it  done right  and thats what we doing.
> more info coming soon :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


well thats odd you say that I got one permit denied for the same reason.but mine was all set but after.well damn that sucks I hope mine don't get shut down I have invested alot of money in this and if it does I hope not but I


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 3 2006, 06:58 PM~5173033
> *well thats odd you say that I got one permit denied for the same reason.but mine was all set but after.well damn that sucks I hope mine don't get shut down I have invested alot of money in this and if it does I hope not but I
> *


i hope not too because we want to be there and have fun with you guys too. :biggrin:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tun-tun (Oct 19, 2005)

:biggrin: well b there  
[attachmentid=526644]


----------



## cadyllac (Feb 22, 2003)

:biggrin: 
I'll be there!
:biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

si te dejan salir verdad caddylac? :roflmao: just messin with you 
so whats up dawg!


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

any info on the picnic?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Apr 8 2006, 08:30 PM~5204059
> *any info on the picnic?
> *


----------



## mosca (Oct 26, 2002)

Should be able to make it out there.


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

????????


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

we got the new date


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

whats the new date?


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Apr 13 2006, 05:59 PM~5236165
> *whats the new date?
> *



june 11


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Apr 13 2006, 09:22 PM~5237402
> *june 11
> *


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Apr 13 2006, 08:22 PM~5237402
> *june 11
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## twins (Mar 11, 2006)

whats up lowjoe the new date is it at the same place


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Apr 13 2006, 09:22 PM~5237402
> *june 11
> *


THAT THE SAME DAY AS MIDWEST SHOWDOWN!


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Apr 14 2006, 10:44 AM~5240085
> *THAT THE SAME DAY AS MIDWEST SHOWDOWN!
> *


FUCK THAT! I WOULD RATHER SUPPORT CHICAGO THEN THE MIDWEST SHOWDOWN!!  DISTINCTIVE LIFESTYLES WILL BE THERE!!


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAZYHYDRAULICS_@Apr 14 2006, 09:49 AM~5240130
> *FUCK THAT! I WOULD RATHER SUPPORT CHICAGO THEN THE MIDWEST SHOWDOWN!!    DISTINCTIVE LIFESTYLES WILL BE THERE!!
> *


I WAS JUST SAYING ITS THE SAME DAY ITS NO BIG DEAL TO ME ! I WONT BE ABLE TO GO TO ETHER ONE ANYWAY


----------



## LISTO (Aug 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Apr 14 2006, 09:19 AM~5240369
> *I WAS JUST SAYING ITS THE SAME DAY ITS NO BIG DEAL TO ME ! I WONT BE ABLE TO GO TO ETHER ONE ANYWAY
> *


is'nt your car club new? i though it was :dunno:
new club 2 events no show your off to a great start :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

have a great time fellaz


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Triste_@Apr 14 2006, 10:23 AM~5240412
> *is'nt your car club new? i though it was :dunno:
> new club 2 events no show your off to a great start  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


CLUB MEMBERS ARE GOING TO THESE SHOWS. I JUST AINT GOING :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Apr 14 2006, 10:26 AM~5240439
> *CLUB MEMBERS ARE GOING TO THESE SHOWS. I JUST AINT GOING  :biggrin:
> *


gotta repp yo shit homie 

"SHOW THESE HATERS WHAT TIME IT IS"


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

This event is already on our website  

Should be a good summer :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Apr 14 2006, 10:31 AM~5240476
> *This event is already on our website
> 
> Should be a good summer :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twins_@Apr 14 2006, 06:44 AM~5239115
> *whats up lowjoe the new date is it at the same place
> *



yes it is :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Triste_@Apr 14 2006, 10:23 AM~5240412
> *is'nt your car club new? i though it was :dunno:
> new club 2 events no show your off to a great start  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


Yes, we are new and like flaco78 said maybe not all the members will make it but, some will.


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big E._@Apr 15 2006, 09:50 PM~5250410
> *Yes, we are new and like flaco78 said maybe not all the members will make it but, some will.
> *


and thats how it has to be homie at least have some one show up much love homie


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

O.K. i got all the permits in hand, the only thing every 1 needs to bring is my birthday gifts, hint hint, JUNE 11TH. lol :biggrin: , see you all there!


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS_@Apr 18 2006, 10:00 AM~5265339
> *O.K.  i got all the permits in hand, the only thing every 1 needs to bring is my birthday gifts, hint hint, JUNE 11TH. lol :biggrin: , see you all there!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

we planning a hop so be there and dont miss it it will be fun. :biggrin: 

southside of Chicago :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS_@Apr 18 2006, 10:00 AM~5265339
> *the only thing every 1 needs to bring is my birthday gifts, hint hint, JUNE 11TH.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## ILEGALES84 (May 20, 2005)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Apr 21 2006, 11:00 PM~5290101
> *ttt
> *


at what time are you going to be there?or leaving?


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 25 2006, 10:36 AM~5310044
> *at what time are you going to be there?or leaving?
> *


:dunno: leaving early and coming back late prolly THATS A DRIVE 
:roflmao:


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Apr 25 2006, 02:14 PM~5311435
> *:biggrin:
> *



hey some of your members maybe you? was @ dropfest last year any of your club coming this year?


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

1 1/2 months


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

This should be a good time is it RAIN OR SHINE homies?


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 3 2006, 09:10 AM~5361936
> *  This should be a good time is it  RAIN OR SHINE homies?
> *


  what he said :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

???????


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@May 4 2006, 11:18 AM~5368925
> *???????
> *


I say rain or shine homie


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 5 2006, 07:51 AM~5374598
> *I say rain or shine homie
> *


 im sure it is homie rain or shine


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

its going to be a busy summer!


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 3 2006, 09:10 AM~5361936
> *  This should be a good time is it  RAIN OR SHINE homies?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

thats silver B-DAY it should be fun


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 8 2006, 10:23 AM~5389950
> *thats silver B-DAY it should be fun
> *


i guess then will get him a cake.  :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@May 8 2006, 10:25 AM~5389969
> *i guess then will get him a cake.   :biggrin:
> *


You bring the cake we'll bring him his new pair of DICKIES :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@May 8 2006, 11:25 AM~5389969
> *i guess then will get him a cake.   :biggrin:
> *


LOL naw thats cool homie thanks though I think he would be enbaressed LOL I know I would be LOL


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 8 2006, 11:30 AM~5390003
> *You bring the cake we'll bring him his new pair of DICKIES :biggrin:
> *


LOL thAt would be funny LOL


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 8 2006, 10:41 AM~5390068
> *LOL thAt would be funny LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


-Size -Size -Size -Size -Size lmao!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 8 2006, 11:41 AM~5390072
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> -Size -Size -Size -Size -Size  lmao!!!
> *


I think he wears a size 40 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 8 2006, 10:44 AM~5390084
> *I think he wears a size 40 :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


40? :scrutinize:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

sup homies u know im there :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@May 8 2006, 10:25 AM~5389969
> *i guess then will get him a cake.   :biggrin:
> *



wich one he likes best?


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@May 9 2006, 10:06 AM~5396129
> *wich one he likes best?
> *


He says half banana ,half strawberry ,Marble cake, whip cream :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :biggrin: lol


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@May 9 2006, 11:06 AM~5396129
> *wich one he likes best?
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@May 8 2006, 10:25 AM~5389969
> *i guess then will get him a cake.   :biggrin:
> *



so wich one he realy likes and wich cartoon character he wants on his cake? :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@May 9 2006, 09:18 PM~5399383
> *so wich one he realy likes and wich cartoon character he wants on his cake? :biggrin:
> *


LOL I don't know LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: surprize him LOL


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

WTF !!???? :cheesy: :cheesy: how the hell did everyone find out it was my b-day?? i dont wear a size 40 lololol... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: but i will say that ill be a happy 41 yrs. old


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

CANT WAIT


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

It would be cool if people that know about big events on the same date - Midwest Showdown - would be considerate, especially when there are other Chicago area events scheduled that St. Louis is asked to attend.

I ain't trying to bitch out at nobody or nothing like that, but on the real, we have publicized our event to everybody on Layitlow, including the Chicago Lowrider Council. I have had personal conversations with some of you guys on here as well. 

For the past 3 - 4 months - everybody has known that June 11th was the date for the Midwest SHowdown. So it is inconsiderate to suddenly announce a picnic in Chicago just 8 weeks before our show. For example, nobody from St. Louis would ever plan a car show or picninc on July 16 - out of respect for the Majestics. St. Louis and Kansas City has supported that picnic for several years and we all know that if we held an event on the same day, the Chicago show would lack Missouri attendance. Even more importantly, for the past 4 years everybody knows that we throw our show in the 2nd week of June - just like everybody knows you all throw your show in the middle of July.

It's a free country so you guys do what you want. But I can't help but say, it is kind of hard to experience non-support from such a large group of lowriders and then turn around a month later and offer our support. 

If anybody disagrees - fine, but think about it before you respond.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@May 10 2006, 12:52 PM~5403011
> *It would be cool if people that know about big events on the same date - Midwest Showdown - would be considerate, especially when there are other Chicago area events scheduled that St. Louis is asked to attend.
> 
> I ain't trying to bitch out at nobody or nothing like that, but on the real, we have publicized our event to everybody on Layitlow, including the Chicago Lowrider Council. I have had personal conversations with some of you guys on here as well.
> ...


oh shit homie I didn't realize it till now after you mentioned it I looked at my calender and realized it my bad homie.realy dawg and I am not in the council but I here you bro you have every right homie.you showed me nothing but love in FL and I wanted to win that ride homie.let me see if I can get some of my guys to go out there.you know our rides ain't ready we were just going to show up.damn I feel bad homie


----------



## El Carnicero (Oct 25, 2005)

> *314 Gateway Ridaz @ May 10 2006, 12:52 PM)
> It would be cool if people that know about big events on the same date - Midwest Showdown - would be considerate, especially when there are other Chicago area events scheduled that St. Louis is asked to attend.
> 
> I ain't trying to bitch out at nobody or nothing like that, but on the real, we have publicized our event to everybody on Layitlow, including the Chicago Lowrider Council. I have had personal conversations with some of you guys on here as well.
> ...



*I agree why support a show and then turn around and throw a picnic on the same day. Maybe its because people dont know any better. They dont realize that theres other shows in the midwest other than chicago. I think people should research before setting up dates for shows. Its bad enough we only have 3-4 months of warm weather, know we have to choose which event to go to. I dont think thats fair. Hopefully this doesnt start anything just giving my 2 cents.*


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Carnicero_@May 10 2006, 08:21 PM~5405406
> *I agree why support a show and then turn around and throw a picnic on the same day.  Maybe its because people dont know any better.  They dont realize that theres other shows in the midwest other than chicago.  I think people should research before setting up dates for shows.  Its bad enough we only have 3-4 months of warm weather, know we have to choose which event to go to.  I dont think thats fair.  Hopefully this doesnt start anything just giving my 2 cents.
> *


what are you talking about homie whats it going to start?theres nothing geting started so why add wood to the fire with that coment?D


----------



## El Carnicero (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm just speaking my mind thats all. Not trying to add any wood to the fire just pointing out the fact that people knew about this show.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

fucking carnicero talking shit hey? LOL I love it
but nothing is going to start no reason to like you said we only have 4 month and thats only 16 weekends so some one is going to step on someone elses shoes homie it happened with us and southern show down and tulsa individuals so it is inevidible that it is going to happen it would be dumb if some one got pist over that.I think we have enough riders to suport all of the events homie it should be all good bro :biggrin:


----------



## DUBHOPPER (Mar 17, 2006)

> *I'm just speaking my mind thats all. Not trying to add any wood to the fire just pointing out the fact that people knew about this show. *


as well i agree we are all entitled to our own opinion 
 
noone is trying to start or add anything just simply stating opinions


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUBHOPPER_@May 10 2006, 08:48 PM~5405595
> *as well i agree we are all entitled to our own opinion
> 
> noone is trying to start or add anything just simply stating opinions
> *


ok bud pooper :uh:


----------



## El Carnicero (Oct 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 10 2006, 07:46 PM~5405584
> *fucking carnicero talking shit hey? LOL I love it
> but nothing is going to start no reason to like you said we only have 4 month and thats only 16 weekends so some one is going to step on someone elses shoes homie it happened with us and southern show down and tulsa individuals so it is inevidible that it is going to happen it would be dumb if some one got pist over that.I think we have enough riders to suport all of the events homie it should be all good bro :biggrin:
> *




:0 :0 I wasn't trying. My fault. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUBHOPPER (Mar 17, 2006)

> *ok bud pooper
> *


im not trying to start anything im just simply expressing the way i feel


----------



## El Carnicero (Oct 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 10 2006, 07:49 PM~5405600
> *ok bud pooper :uh:
> *


Good one :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUBHOPPER_@May 10 2006, 08:51 PM~5405611
> *im not trying to start anything im just simply expressing the way i feel
> 
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

just bring your hoppers we have something for all of you right JOE


----------



## DUBHOPPER (Mar 17, 2006)

> *Good one :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


:uh:


----------



## El Carnicero (Oct 25, 2005)

HOOTERS ANYONE?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Carnicero_@May 10 2006, 08:53 PM~5405630
> *HOOTERS ANYONE?
> *


WHEN HOMIE? :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUBHOPPER_@May 10 2006, 08:53 PM~5405629
> *:uh:
> *


i DON'T KNOW IF YOU HAVE NOTICE OUR SIG. WE NEIGHBORS STICK TOGETHER SO CHILL AND GO TO ANOTHER FORUM WHERE YOU WILL BE EXCEPTED WITH YOUR DUB SHIT :angry:


----------



## ODOGG (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUBHOPPER_@May 10 2006, 06:48 PM~5405595
> *as well i agree we are all entitled to our own opinion
> 
> noone is trying to start or add anything just simply stating opinions
> *


HEY PUTO QUE ONDA FOKER NO CHINGES WITH YOU DUB SHIT PUTO SAL DE AQUI PENDEJO


----------



## El Carnicero (Oct 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 10 2006, 07:57 PM~5405661
> *i DON'T KNOW IF YOU HAVE NOTICE OUR SIG. WE NEIGHBORS STICK TOGETHER SO CHILL AND GO TO ANOTHER FORUM WHERE YOU WILL BE EXCEPTED WITH YOUR DUB SHIT :angry:
> *



LET THEM KNOW HOW WE DO IT


----------



## ODOGG (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Carnicero_@May 10 2006, 07:00 PM~5405681
> *LET THEM KNOW HOW WE DO IT
> *


I THINK HE QUOTED DUB FLOPER NOT YOU LET CHOP UP SOME MEAT HOMIE


----------



## DUBHOPPER (Mar 17, 2006)

DAMN im not messing with the neighbors anymore


----------



## El Carnicero (Oct 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ODOGG_@May 10 2006, 08:01 PM~5405689
> *I THINK HE QUOTED DUB FLOPER NOT YOU LET CHOP UP SOME MEAT HOMIE
> *



HOW WOULD U LIKE IT? SLICED, DICED OR POR LA MAQUINA


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUBHOPPER_@May 10 2006, 09:01 PM~5405691
> *DAMN im not messing with the neighbors anymore
> *


DON'T STEP OUT OF LINE AND YOU WILL BE COOL FUCKER COME AND HOP YOUR SHIT ON DUBS i WANT TO SEE WHAT IT DO.SHIT i HAVE A COUPLE HOPPERS ON DUBS THAT WILL CREAM YOUR SHIT SO BE THERE AND DON'T BE LATE THE HOP STARTS AT 1:00 PM OR UNTIL WE GET THERE


----------



## El Carnicero (Oct 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUBHOPPER_@May 10 2006, 08:01 PM~5405691
> *DAMN im not messing with the neighbors anymore
> *



DAMN RIGHT. NEIGHBORS FOR LIFE. U MESS WITH ONE, U MESSING WITH US ALL


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Carnicero_@May 10 2006, 09:03 PM~5405697
> *HOW WOULD U LIKE IT? SLICED, DICED OR POR LA MAQUINA
> *


it don't matter as long as no one could reconize them LOL how about ground beef


----------



## DUBHOPPER (Mar 17, 2006)

> *DON'T STEP OUT OF LINE AND YOU WILL BE COOL FUCKER COME AND HOP YOUR SHIT ON DUBS i WANT TO SEE WHAT IT DO.SHIT i HAVE A COUPLE HOPPERS ON DUBS THAT WILL CREAM YOUR SHIT SO BE THERE AND DON'T BE LATE THE HOP STARTS AT 1:00 PM OR UNTIL WE GET THERE
> *


my car wont be ready by then 
i have alot of respect for you guys and what you do nimster i have seen what your caddy does and i am not going to mess with you guys


----------



## El Carnicero (Oct 25, 2005)

ALRIGHT GUYS I GOT TO GO. GOTTA GET THE MEAT READY FOR TOMORROW PEACE. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Carnicero_@May 10 2006, 09:08 PM~5405725
> *DAMN RIGHT.  NEIGHBORS FOR LIFE. U MESS WITH ONE, U MESSING WITH US ALL
> *


let them know what we do to fuckers homie we pass them threw the molidora


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Carnicero_@May 10 2006, 09:10 PM~5405747
> *ALRIGHT GUYS I GOT TO  GO. GOTTA GET THE MEAT READY FOR TOMORROW PEACE. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


is dubs on the menue?


----------



## DUBHOPPER (Mar 17, 2006)

> *DAMN RIGHT. NEIGHBORS FOR LIFE.U MESS WITH ONE, U MESSING WITH US ALL  *


i can see that


----------



## DUBHOPPER (Mar 17, 2006)

> *DAMN RIGHT. NEIGHBORS FOR LIFE.U MESS WITH ONE, U MESSING WITH US ALL  *


i can see that


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUBHOPPER_@May 10 2006, 09:10 PM~5405746
> *my car wont be ready by then
> i have alot of respect for you guys and what you do nimster i have seen what your caddy does and i am not going to mess with you guys
> *


too late you beter show up we got the meat machine ready


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUBHOPPER_@May 10 2006, 10:10 PM~5405746
> *my car wont be ready by then
> i have alot of respect for you guys and what you do nimster i have seen what your caddy does and i am not going to mess with you guys
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## El Carnicero (Oct 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 10 2006, 08:11 PM~5405757
> *is dubs on the menue?
> *


SPECIAL OF THE WEEK IS DUB A LA MEXICANA


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

what uppppp :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUBHOPPER_@May 10 2006, 09:12 PM~5405761
> *i can see that
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DUBHOPPER (Mar 17, 2006)

> *SPECIAL OF THE WEEK IS DUB A LA MEXICANA *


what is that? do you mean a la carte?


----------



## El Carnicero (Oct 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Carnicero_@May 10 2006, 08:14 PM~5405792
> *SPECIAL OF THE WEEK IS DUB A LA MEXICANA
> *


WITH A SIDE OF GET SOME REAL RIMS AND HYDROS
:0 :0 :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Carnicero_@May 10 2006, 09:14 PM~5405792
> *SPECIAL OF THE WEEK IS DUB A LA MEXICANA
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: with a side of got served


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUBHOPPER_@May 10 2006, 10:10 PM~5405746
> *my car wont be ready by then
> i have alot of respect for you guys and what you do nimster i have seen what your caddy does and i am not going to mess with you guys
> *


how did you come up with your name?i'm sure you don't even have a hopper if you said some shit like "i have seen what your caddy does and i am not going to mess with you guys" and i'm sure you probable don't even have dubs huh :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@May 10 2006, 09:15 PM~5405805
> *what uppppp  :biggrin:      :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup homie cheka this fool call us out man


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 10 2006, 08:19 PM~5405841
> *sup homie cheka this fool call us out man
> *


 :0 :0 he has time to bring his ride out in june :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUBHOPPER (Mar 17, 2006)

i can sense the hate in here so im just gonna leave forget all you guys
real men ride BIG


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUBHOPPER_@May 10 2006, 10:25 PM~5405849
> *i can sense the hate in here so im just gonna leave forget all you guys
> real men ride BIG
> *


my son rides big wheels... :biggrin: 

naw but for real to each his own


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL_@May 10 2006, 09:18 PM~5405834
> *how did you come up with your name?i'm sure you don't even have a hopper if you said some shit like "i have seen what your caddy does and i am not going to mess with you guys" and i'm sure you probable don't even have dubs huh :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@May 10 2006, 09:25 PM~5405848
> *:0  :0  he has  time  to  bring his ride  out  in june    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats a good one I hope it is ready


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@May 10 2006, 10:15 PM~5405805
> *what uppppp  :biggrin:      :wave:  :wave:
> *


what's up ben?how you been?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUBHOPPER_@May 10 2006, 09:25 PM~5405849
> *i can sense the hate in here so im just gonna leave forget all you guys
> REAL GAY MEN RIDE BIG DICKS*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WE AIN'T HATING DAWG JUST BRING IT ON DUBS


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

I AM OUT I'LL BE BACK IN AN HOUR I HAVE TO GO GET MORE BEER :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL_@May 10 2006, 08:33 PM~5405910
> *what's up ben?how you been?
> *


sup bro just here leavin on vacations in the morning


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL_@May 10 2006, 09:28 PM~5405871
> *my son rides big wheels... :biggrin:
> 
> naw but for real to each his own
> *


TELL HIM HOMIE TO EACH HIS OWN :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 10 2006, 08:35 PM~5405923
> *I AM OUT I'LL BE BACK IN AN HOUR I HAVE TO GO GET MORE BEER :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ill drink some tequila for u tommorow in mexico :biggrin:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@May 10 2006, 10:36 PM~5405928
> *sup  bro just  here  leavin  on vacations  in the morning
> *


have fun homie...be safe


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@May 10 2006, 09:37 PM~5405937
> *ill drink some tequila    for  u   tommorow  in mexico :biggrin:
> *


HEY HOMIE FOR REAL BRING ME A COPLE BOTTLES BACK OF SOME GOOD SHIT NOTHING OVER 100.00 I'LL PAY YOU WHEN YOU GET BACK CARNAL HAVE FUN AND BE SAVE HOMIE MAY GOD BE WITH YOU AND YOUR FAM.SOME DIFERENT SHIT YOU DON'T SEE OVER HERE


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 10 2006, 08:39 PM~5405948
> *HEY HOMIE FOR REAL BRING ME A BOTTLE BACK OF SOME GOOD SHIT NOTHING OVER 100.00 I'LL PAY YOU WHEN YOU GET BACK CARNAL HAVE FUN AND BE SAVE HOMIE MAY GOD BE WITH YOU AND YOUR FAM.
> *


thanks bro i will have fun dont worry bout the money u know ill have the bottle for u :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUBHOPPER (Mar 17, 2006)

> *how did you come up with your name?i'm sure you don't even have a hopper if you said some shit like "i have seen what your caddy does and i am not going to mess with you guys" and i'm sure you probable don't even have dubs huh  *


i have a hopper and its on dubs DUBHOPPER

my car doesnt do over 50 inches like nimsters caddy 
:uh:
which is why i would mess with him mines does half that


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@May 10 2006, 09:40 PM~5405958
> *thanks  bro i  will have  fun  dont  worry  bout the  money  u know  ill have  the  bottle  for u  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: YES THANKS HOMIE


----------



## DUBHOPPER (Mar 17, 2006)

> *WE AIN'T HATING DAWG JUST BRING IT ON DUBS *


why did you edit my post ? :angry: i am NOT gay and i dont ride BIG DICKS i ride BIG RIMS :uh:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL_@May 10 2006, 08:39 PM~5405947
> *have fun homie...be safe
> *


u know it bro thanks


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUBHOPPER_@May 10 2006, 09:44 PM~5405989
> *why did you edit my post ? :angry: i am NOT gay and i dont ride BIG DICKS i ride BIG RIMS :uh:
> *


same shit diffrent wording


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 10 2006, 07:57 PM~5405661
> *i DON'T KNOW IF YOU HAVE NOTICE OUR SIG. WE NEIGHBORS STICK TOGETHER SO CHILL AND GO TO ANOTHER FORUM WHERE YOU WILL BE EXCEPTED WITH YOUR DUB SHIT :angry:
> *


 :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 11 2006, 10:28 AM~5408748
> *:cheesy:    :cheesy:    :cheesy:    :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 10 2006, 07:57 PM~5405661
> *i DON'T KNOW IF YOU HAVE NOTICE OUR SIG NEIGHBORS FOR LIFE. U MESS WITH ONE, U MESSING WITH US ALL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

oh shit that was carnicero!!!!!
DAMN ese guey que comio ayer :biggrin:


----------



## Night Image (Apr 25, 2006)

What up nim. I know its early but its the only time i have. LATERS. :wave:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Night Image_@May 12 2006, 01:52 AM~5414095
> *What up nim. I know its early but its the only time i have.  LATERS.  :wave:
> *


sup homie make that paper homie


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@May 12 2006, 06:50 PM~5417983
> *
> *


lets post some pics of some of the ranflas that will be there :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

the neighbors will be their along with the extanded and northside and all the neighbors I don't want to give it away but here are some pics so get ready chitown :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

the original neighbors missing one primo where you at homie?????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

the neighbors took it on the double pump only because lollie could not compete other wise he would of chewed my ass .at least I didn't have to bring my other double :biggrin: We had a great time at the inla picnic thanks for everything.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

if it has not sold yet this will be for sale toooooo :cheesy: :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

lets cross our fingures but i think uso will be there :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

all my homies will be there


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

should I keep on or does everyone get the point??? this is not a picnic you want to miss this is where the hoppers will start nosing up :0 :0 :dunno: :angel: :happysad: :tongue:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

oh my bad i for got one pic look out for this cutty its going to kick alot of ass on t-tops :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

the birth day boy :biggrin: mi carnalito having fun size 40 LOL


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

1/18TH SCALE DIE-CAST 60 IMPALA HOPPER WILL B THERE RED WITH RED RIMS IT GETS IN THE 7 INCH AREA LOL


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 13 2006, 01:49 AM~5420050
> *should I keep on or does everyone get the point??? this is not a picnic you want to miss this is where the hoppers will start nosing up :0  :0  :dunno:  :angel:  :happysad:  :tongue:
> *


  
:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

it


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

http://www.guba.com/watch/3000003685


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?userid=64...13&ctime=230314


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?userid=64...14&ctime=145709


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?userid=64...14&ctime=151130


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

Every 1 loves Lalo!


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@May 14 2006, 04:14 PM~5428186
> *http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?userid=64...14&ctime=151130
> *


 :thumbsup: nice video


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@May 15 2006, 04:13 PM~5433792
> *:thumbsup: nice video
> *


very nice ..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?userid=64...15&ctime=201322

another one :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mumblez210 (Feb 1, 2004)

post the blue caddy!!!!


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mumblez210_@May 15 2006, 09:55 PM~5435387
> *post the blue caddy!!!!
> *


ok i will post in a few chicken man :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?userid=64...15&ctime=211702

here it goes,the blue caddy :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mumblez210 (Feb 1, 2004)

:cheesy: dats wat im chirping bout


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?userid=64...15&ctime=212557

here is another one of the blue caddy :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mumblez210_@May 15 2006, 09:22 PM~5435533
> *:cheesy: dats wat im chirping bout
> *


haha "thats what i'am chirping about", nice words comming from a pigeon...is that how you alwayz pictured your pink 64? the 1 in you pic


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

is dat regal dne for the show . i just seen that gas hopn vid. is dat with the new adjustments u were doin yesterday


----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS_@May 15 2006, 10:05 AM~5431963
> *Every 1 loves Lalo!
> *


YEP uffin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I aint even gonna guarantee, I'll try to get home


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

I LOVE THAT TWO DOOR CADDY HOMIE MAN WE HAVE THIS SHIT ON LOCK DOWN


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 17 2006, 09:53 AM~5443964
> *
> *


I just want the chick in your avitar :tongue:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

:cheesy: cant wait till i do that


----------



## SuperMan (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@May 16 2006, 12:41 PM~5439011
> *is dat regal dne for the show .    i just seen that gas hopn vid.    is dat with the new adjustments u were doin yesterday
> *


WAT AJUSTMENTS IZ DAT--MO WEIGHT-- LOOK LIKE DAT REGAL TIPPED ON ITS AZZ WHEN YO GAVE IT GAS-- WE WANA SEE IT DO DAT STANDIN STILL CAT--


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:0


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SuperMan_@May 18 2006, 08:07 PM~5454540
> *WAT AJUSTMENTS IZ DAT--MO WEIGHT-- LOOK LIKE DAT REGAL TIPPED ON ITS AZZ WHEN YO GAVE IT GAS-- WE WANA SEE IT DO DAT STANDIN STILL CAT--
> *


let see what can you do ,if you can do some punk :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SuperMan_@May 18 2006, 09:07 PM~5454540
> *WAT AJUSTMENTS IZ DAT--MO WEIGHT-- LOOK LIKE DAT REGAL TIPPED ON ITS AZZ WHEN YO GAVE IT GAS-- WE WANA SEE IT DO DAT STANDIN STILL CAT--
> *


you seen this in person;










:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SuperMan_@May 18 2006, 09:07 PM~5454540
> *WAT AJUSTMENTS IZ DAT--MO WEIGHT-- LOOK LIKE DAT REGAL TIPPED ON ITS AZZ WHEN YO GAVE IT GAS-- WE WANA SEE IT DO DAT STANDIN STILL CAT--
> *



its been couple of years and you have not showed what you got so why dont you bring your shit and show what it do and save the shit talking to yourself. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@May 19 2006, 04:56 PM~5459227
> *its been couple of years and you have not showed what you got so why dont you bring your shit and show what it do and save the shit talking to yourself. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


super man is skerd LOL we'll sneak up on his ass with this then take his shit away and burn it in front of him LOL


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SuperMan_@May 18 2006, 09:07 PM~5454540
> *WAT AJUSTMENTS IZ DAT--MO WEIGHT-- LOOK LIKE DAT REGAL TIPPED ON ITS AZZ WHEN YO GAVE IT GAS-- WE WANA SEE IT DO DAT STANDIN STILL CAT--
> *


hey supersuck my nutz! How come you claim Detroit but none of my d-town homeboys know you.. you got a loud bark homie now lets see the bite fool!


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SuperMan_@May 18 2006, 09:07 PM~5454540
> *WAT AJUSTMENTS IZ DAT--MO WEIGHT-- LOOK LIKE DAT REGAL TIPPED ON ITS AZZ WHEN YO GAVE IT GAS-- WE WANA SEE IT DO DAT STANDIN STILL CAT--
> *



superbitch is not on nothing :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

stop hiding behind the keyboard and bring out what you got,then talk shit .

maybe that pic that you posted 2 years back wasnt even yours,if i remember it was a cutlass.so let see it now. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## cadyllac (Feb 22, 2003)

PINCHES NEIGHBORS PELIONEROS! :0


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadyllac_@May 22 2006, 11:10 AM~5473096
> *PINCHES NEIGHBORS PELIONEROS! :0
> *


:dunno:
im lost :roflmao:


----------



## cadyllac (Feb 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@May 22 2006, 11:32 AM~5473241
> *:dunno:
> im lost :roflmao:
> *



My bad, i didn't go through the whole topic. It was about that thing with DUBHOPPER. :uh: 

Olvidalo :uh: :ugh: :uh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadyllac_@May 22 2006, 11:43 AM~5473307
> *My bad, i didn't go through the whole topic.  It was about that thing with DUBHOPPER. :uh:
> 
> Olvidalo :uh:  :ugh:  :uh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> ...


que chingue a s u madre ese buey! :uh: 

whats up cadyllac when we gonna go cruising???? :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## cadyllac (Feb 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@May 22 2006, 07:34 PM~5476610
> *que chingue a s u madre ese buey!  :uh:
> 
> whats up cadyllac when we gonna go cruising????  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Whenever my Bro decides to fix the car.  
I been wanting to take it out, but...........


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadyllac_@May 23 2006, 10:59 AM~5480256
> *Whenever my Bro decides to fix the car.
> I been wanting to take it out, but...........
> *


:roflmao: oh yeah i forgot  
patience in a virtue

BUT I DONT HAVE PATIENCE :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

All ready to go homies ?????


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:0 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

3 more weeeks!!!!! :0


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

right around the corner


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 25 2006, 09:29 AM~5493538
> *right around the corner
> *




looking for more money to put on the pot for the hop.


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@May 25 2006, 11:02 AM~5494106
> *looking for more money to put on the pot for the hop.
> *



we have 600.00 we trying to make it better . :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@May 25 2006, 05:35 PM~5497059
> *
> *



what up green reaper :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@May 25 2006, 12:57 PM~5495169
> *we have 600.00 we trying to make it better . :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


so who else is droping some money in the pot,more likely every hopper should drop some money in the pot.  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@May 25 2006, 12:02 PM~5494106
> *looking for more money to put on the pot for the hop.
> *


what is it winner takes all?is you shhould get money from all the hoopers and make the pot bigger.  I need money :roflmao: :roflmao: just kidding I doubt that the caddy will be there I haven't fixed it.been busy with work and all I don't have time for it I migt have to get someone to put her back together for our picnic.but who knows


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trespatines_@May 25 2006, 08:50 PM~5498003
> *what up green reaper :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what up!!!! what up????? :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@May 26 2006, 08:51 PM~5502789
> *what up!!!!  what up????? :biggrin:
> *


how you been homie?how's everything out there?


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

for sale


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 27 2006, 01:44 AM~5504380
> *how you been homie?how's everything out there?
> *


trying to be good out here :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@May 27 2006, 08:40 PM~5507094
> *trying to be good out here :biggrin:
> *


LOL I heare you bro.same here man there ain't no work out here


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

much love to untouchables"the neighbors" who said they were down for detroit and showed up passed out the rest of the fliers.they don't bullshit when they say they going to do something they do it.much love homies


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 29 2006, 12:27 AM~5512512
> *much love to untouchables"the neighbors" who said they were down for detroit and showed up passed out the rest of the fliers.they don't bullshit when they say they going to do something they do it.much love homies
> *


  thanks for everything homie


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

you all ready to rumble LOL


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 2 2006, 09:41 AM~5538352
> *you all ready to rumble LOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

THIS SHOW IS COMING UP REAL SOON CANT WAIT


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 29 2006, 12:27 AM~5512512
> *much love to untouchables"the neighbors" who said they were down for detroit and showed up passed out the rest of the fliers.they don't bullshit when they say they going to do something they do it.much love homies
> *


Samething with the N.I.L.A. picnic ......... wasn't sure about there numbers but guranteed to come know matter what and they showed up.
The Untouchables better yet the "NEIGHBORS" are good group of raza and are of there word ........... need more homies like them around ........ we will see you 
June 11th homies believe that  

Keep up the good work homies!!!!!


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

Ill be there! :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHICAGOLIFESTYLE_@Jun 2 2006, 12:54 PM~5539422
> *Ill be there! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 2 2006, 09:41 AM~5538352
> *you all ready to rumble LOL
> *


siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

one week


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 4 2006, 01:55 PM~5549556
> *one week
> *


 :biggrin: 
and alot of to do


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 2 2006, 12:35 PM~5539328
> *Samething with the N.I.L.A. picnic ......... wasn't sure about there numbers but guranteed to come know matter what and they showed up.
> The Untouchables better yet the "NEIGHBORS"  are good group of raza and are of there word ........... need more homies like them around ........ we will see you
> June 11th homies believe that
> ...


thanks for the kind words....
we try our best to support as much as many clubs and as much as we can
keep me posted on june 11th


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

7 days to go :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jun 4 2006, 03:31 PM~5550130
> *:biggrin:
> and alot of to do
> *


why whats your problem


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 4 2006, 09:30 PM~5551360
> *7 days to go :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 4 2006, 08:32 PM~5551376
> *why whats your problem
> *


need gas money to get there :roflmao:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jun 5 2006, 10:34 AM~5554762
> *need gas money to get there :roflmao:
> *


lol i think you can make it


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 5 2006, 05:42 PM~5556828
> *lol i think you can make it
> *


I HOPE SO 
:roflmao:


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

hope everyones rides are ready for the show its cuming quick


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

will be ready


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

is there gonna be a hop??


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jun 6 2006, 09:39 PM~5564669
> *is there gonna be a hop??
> *


HEY SILVER EVEN IF THERE ISNT YOU KNOW WE GOING TO HAVE $ IN THE POCKETS TO PLACE ON THE HOODS AND JUST SAY FUCK IT LETS DO IT :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lawgirl_@Jun 7 2006, 08:33 AM~5566574
> *HEY SILVER EVEN IF THERE ISNT YOU KNOW WE GOING TO HAVE $ IN THE POCKETS TO PLACE ON THE HOODS AND JUST SAY FUCK IT LETS DO IT  :biggrin:
> *



thats what i want to hear,,,let see it happen :biggrin: :biggrin: 

by the way the cake is in the oven.


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

damn, i really got 2 log off computers when i use them, i'am alwayz like i dont remember write'n that...


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS_@Jun 7 2006, 08:54 AM~5566655
> *damn, i really got 2 log off computers when i use them, i'am alwayz like i dont remember write'n that...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: *Put the piiiiiipe dooooowwwnnnn!!!! lol* ~~~~~~~> uffin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 7 2006, 08:43 AM~5566617
> *thats what i want to hear,,,let see it happen :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> by the way the cake is in the oven.
> *


mmm cake its like this fuck the stick and nose up thats all there is too it :biggrin: :0  and if everything goes well with me this week ill have a lil sum'n to walk the walk with too :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lawgirl_@Jun 7 2006, 09:27 AM~5566842
> *mmm cake its like this fuck the stick and nose up thats all there is too it :biggrin:  :0   and if everything goes well with me this week ill have a lil sum'n to walk the walk with too :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lawgirl_@Jun 7 2006, 09:27 AM~5566842
> *mmm cake its like this fuck the stick and nose up thats all there is too it :biggrin:  :0   and if everything goes well with me this week ill have a lil sum'n to walk the walk with too :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 7 2006, 08:43 AM~5566617
> *thats what i want to hear,,,let see it happen :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> by the way the cake is in the oven.
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

whats up neighbor


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

wutup wutup


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

getting ready thats all


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

im gettin ready too... 


to go to sleep im tired as fuck


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 7 2006, 08:27 PM~5570381
> *whats up neighbor
> *


:wave:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## CHICAGORIDER (Mar 15, 2006)

getting closer :0


----------



## twins (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 5 2006, 01:06 PM~5554979
> *:biggrin:
> *


whats up low joe i will be there.


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 8 2006, 05:30 PM~5575934
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

at what time is everybody showing to the picnic on sunday ?????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jun 8 2006, 08:55 PM~5577065
> *at what  time is  everybody  showing  to the picnic  on sunday ?????????????????????????????????????
> *


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

Any riders from the Northside going?


----------



## CHICAGORIDER (Mar 15, 2006)

DISTINCTIVE LIFESTYLES WILL BE THERE FOR SURE


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHICAGORIDER_@Jun 9 2006, 05:55 AM~5577788
> *DISTINCTIVE LIFESTYLES WILL BE THERE FOR SURE
> *


You guys rollin deep?


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

joe what time are cars allowed in the park area . how big is the area


----------



## CHICAGORIDER (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eurolak_@Jun 8 2006, 10:56 PM~5577794
> *You guys rollin deep?
> *


Gonna try to roll as deep as we can. My 64 is down right now & 3 others


----------



## CHICAGORIDER (Mar 15, 2006)

But we will be there for sure


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHICAGORIDER_@Jun 9 2006, 02:36 PM~5578986
> *Gonna try to roll as deep as we can. My 64 is down right now & 3 others
> *


Anybody else?


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chitownuso93_@Jun 9 2006, 01:51 AM~5578491
> *joe what time are cars allowed in the park area . how big is the area
> *


the place is big,lot of parking,will have a designated area for non lowriders or support vehicles .
its just like all the other parks.


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 9 2006, 10:06 AM~5579629
> *the place is big,lot of parking,will have a designated area for non lowriders or support vehicles .
> its just like all the other parks.
> *


So my car can't park with the lowriders?


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by House_50_@Jun 9 2006, 11:51 AM~5580271
> *So my car can't park with the lowriders?
> *


im talking about regular stock cars,is your car completely stock ?
i believe your car is not stock so yes you will be able to park inside.


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 9 2006, 02:47 PM~5581134
> *im talking about regular stock cars,is your car completely stock ?
> i believe your car is not stock so yes you will be able to park inside.
> *


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by House_50_@Jun 9 2006, 09:11 PM~5582857
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

:wave: 

One more day.


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## twins (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by House_50_@Jun 10 2006, 08:07 AM~5584347
> *:wave:
> 
> One more day.
> *


just one day and you still dont have a tattoo  :biggrin:  may be you will come around soon


----------



## destinyrider (May 2, 2005)

if it rains is there aanother date or is it rain or shine


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> if it rains is there aanother date or is it rain or shine
> [/quote
> 
> 
> rain or shine will be there :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

*EVERYONE COMING FROM THE NORTHSIDE AND TAKING THE DAN RYAN I WAS TOLD ITS BETTER TO EXIT ON 79TH AND GO WEST TILL U HIT WESTERN AND THEN TURN ON LEFT ON 83RD RATHER THEN EXITING ON 83RD*


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jun 10 2006, 09:08 PM~5586869
> *EVERYONE COMING FROM THE NORTHSIDE AND TAKING THE DAN RYAN I WAS TOLD ITS BETTER TO EXIT ON 79TH AND GO WEST TILL U HIT WESTERN AND THEN TURN ON LEFT ON 83RD RATHER THEN EXITING ON 83RD
> *


yes thats a better route im taking harlem to 79th then to western then to 83rd


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jun 10 2006, 09:10 PM~5586874
> *yes thats a better route im taking harlem to 79th then to western then to 83rd
> *


:dunno: its no my hood so im not sure but thanks for the reassurance


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> *
> 
> 
> if you coming from the northside thru the expressway take it to the stevenson south to DAMEN and go left to ARCHER go right to WESTERN and go left to 83rd :biggrin: :biggrin: </span>*


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

The day is here I will see everyone there.


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

thanks to everyone that joined us in our day :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

yeah we were headed out as of yesturday but my boy gary labonte died thursday in a tragic motorcycle accident and i was at the funeral home. sorry i missed it will be out in july for sure


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

HAD A GOODTIME! :biggrin: VERY NICE TURNOUT!


----------



## twins (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 11 2006, 03:28 PM~5589584
> *thanks to everyone that joined us in our day :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



hay low joe a very good job thanks for the food and hope to see you next week tell all the guy good job, till next week :biggrin:


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 11 2006, 03:28 PM~5589584
> *thanks to everyone that joined us in our day :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




we had a good time.. thanks


----------



## twins (Mar 11, 2006)

just like to say thanks to the clubs that all came out I hope to see all at the council cook out thats in sept.


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

good time homies :thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

pics

http://www.imagecash.net/gallery.php?gid=2...owner=Skillfree


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## twins (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 11 2006, 09:18 PM~5591247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good job southside keep up the work :biggrin:


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

THANKS UCE MIL TOWN HAD GREAT TIME AND THANK UCE CHI


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

was a good turn out  nice meeting u guys from mil UCE


----------



## tun-tun (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 11 2006, 01:28 PM~5589584
> *thanks to everyone that joined us in our day :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



IT WAS WELL WORTH THE DRIVE OUT TO THE PICNIC WE HAD A GOOD TIME THANKS..
THANKS HOMYS


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86LUXURIOUSSPORT_@Jun 11 2006, 09:44 PM~5591389
> *IT WAS WELL WORTH THE DRIVE OUT TO THE PICNIC WE HAD A GOOD TIME THANKS..
> THANKS HOMYS
> *


what up oscar.. do you still have that grin on your face.. i sure do.. :biggrin:


----------



## tun-tun (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 11 2006, 07:09 PM~5591174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH :biggrin: C THE LINC?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Had a great time time, brought a bunch of people with me that all loved the atmoshpere too. Cant wait till the next one


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

thanks to everyone that joined us in our day,thanks.
it was a good day,hopefully we get more like this day again.
see you all on the next one. :biggrin: :biggrin: 
by the way it was great to meet all the UCE crew from milwawkee


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

where the hop pics joe i missd it?


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Jun 11 2006, 09:45 PM~5591710
> *where the hop pics joe i missd it?
> *


i will post them in the morning.


----------



## JFuckinP (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Jun 11 2006, 07:33 PM~5591358
> *THANKS UCE MIL TOWN HAD GREAT TIME AND THANK UCE CHI
> *


as a close and personal friend of SUPs would say.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 11 2006, 09:00 PM~5591835
> *i will post them in the morning.
> *


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

Thanks Joe, Southside Cuisers, Untouchables, Neighborhood Legends, and Regulators for everthing had a good time.


----------



## san 312 (Apr 30, 2004)

Man hate I gots to work on sundays, Looked like I missed a good time. eventually I will get on the shift I want. nice pics , and all them cars came out very clean. Designs unlimited doing it BIG.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 11 2006, 04:20 PM~5590258
> *yeah we were headed out as of yesturday but my boy gary labonte died thursday in a tragic motorcycle accident and i was at the funeral home. sorry i missed it will be out in july for sure
> *


damn looks like i missed a great time and turnout, but sorry life calls


----------



## ROLLN4LIFE (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JFuckinP_@Jun 11 2006, 11:00 PM~5591837
> *as a close and personal friend of SUPs would say.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

It was a really nice turnout, and its waz the 1st of more 2 come now that we know all the steps next time its only gonna be bigger and better, thanks 4 everyone's support :biggrin: hope everyone had fun. Everyone keep safe, so we can all have fun again @ our 2 annual picnic, cuz thats what its all about  stay cool my peeps.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

i missed it  sorry guys, had to do the family thing for the b-day. But looks like a good turnout, you'll see me for sure at the next ones to come.


----------



## ILEGALES84 (May 20, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MILWAUKEE 61 (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 11 2006, 08:42 PM~5591688
> *thanks to everyone that joined us in our day,thanks.
> it was a good day,hopefully we get more like this day again.
> see you all on the next one. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


THANKS SEE YOU AT THE MAJESTICS PICNIC.


----------



## tun-tun (Oct 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

it was nice to finally put names to faces, especially the homie Nim and Ben :thumbsup:


----------



## twins (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MILWAUKEE 61_@Jun 12 2006, 01:43 PM~5594832
> *THANKS SEE YOU AT THE MAJESTICS PICNIC.
> *


i hope to see all of your guys at the council cook out


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Semper Fi Hustla_@Jun 12 2006, 04:56 PM~5595817
> *it was nice to finally put names to faces, especially the homie Nim and Ben :thumbsup:
> *


what about me.. :biggrin: it was cool meeting you B..


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by twins_@Jun 12 2006, 06:36 PM~5596350
> *i hope to see all of your guys at the council cook out
> *


whats up homie?we will be there for sure homie :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 12 2006, 08:11 AM~5593199
> *damn looks like i missed a great time and turnout, but sorry life calls
> *


it was a nice day and everyone was out homie we will see you in july bro :biggrin:


----------



## twins (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 12 2006, 06:57 PM~5596446
> *whats up homie?we will be there for sure homie :biggrin:
> *


whats up homie did you look at the flyer i gave you i hope you can make it so you can see the girl :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by twins_@Jun 12 2006, 07:13 PM~5596534
> *whats up homie did you look at the flyer i gave you i hope you can make it so you can see the girl :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

any more pics???????????


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

nice pics joe had a great time bro thanks


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Semper Fi Hustla_@Jun 12 2006, 03:56 PM~5595817
> *it was nice to finally put names to faces, especially the homie Nim and Ben :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: what about the hop pics??


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jun 12 2006, 08:48 PM~5597443
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  what about the hop pics??
> *


i didnt take pics from the hop  im waiting for ur picnic :biggrin: what upppppppppp silver


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jun 12 2006, 08:50 PM~5597457
> *i didnt  take  pics  from the  hop    im waiting  for  ur  picnic    :biggrin:  what upppppppppp  silver
> *


wusup homie, :cheesy:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jun 12 2006, 08:54 PM~5597492
> *wusup homie,  :cheesy:
> *


just here chillin waitn for more picnics :biggrin: tu sabes :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4u2admire (Feb 3, 2006)

hey its past your bedtime


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxuriouslincoln90_@Jun 12 2006, 06:46 PM~5596392
> *what about me..  :biggrin:  it was cool meeting you B..
> *


you too Curious George :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

http://www.dropshots.com/daymainframe.php?...20060613&cimg=2


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

http://www.dropshots.com/daymainframe.php?...20060613&cimg=1


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

http://www.dropshots.com/daymainframe.php?...20060613&cimg=0


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

http://www.dropshots.com/daymainframe.php?...20060613&cimg=3


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

http://www.dropshots.com/daymainframe.php?...20060613&cimg=4


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

http://www.dropshots.com/daymainframe.php?...20060613&cimg=5


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

http://www.dropshots.com/daymainframe.php?...20060613&cimg=6


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

YEAH JOE. I NEVER GOT MY AWARD FOR SAVING THE BUNNY FROM THE HUNGRY CAT OH WELL NEXT YEAR FOR SURE WE THROW ANOTER SHOW I HAD LOTS OF FUN


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Jun 14 2006, 08:57 PM~5609290
> *YEAH JOE. I NEVER GOT MY AWARD FOR SAVING THE BUNNY FROM THE HUNGRY CAT  OH WELL NEXT YEAR FOR SURE WE THROW ANOTER SHOW I HAD LOTS OF FUN
> *


oops i forgot,next time.


----------



## BigPeruSleepy (Jul 18, 2003)

Well I had a great time and have say i'm very happy to see big show up there was alot cars and people in all it was great time and place to be.

Now quick who is who. i know that I hardly come on here. but finally after seeing the great turnout at the last picnic. i c a good future for Chicago lowrider scene again.

myself i'm not new to scene i been following it for the longest but in the past i been dissppoint couple times but thats the past and now its the present.

well i'm person that was in wheelchair rolling around everywhere, n was by the dj booth mostly.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPeruSleepy_@Jun 16 2006, 01:09 AM~5615865
> *Well I had a great time and have say i'm very happy to see big show up there was alot cars and people in all it was great time and place to be.
> 
> Now quick who is who. i know that I hardly come on here. but finally after seeing the great turnout at the last picnic. i c a good future for Chicago lowrider scene again.
> ...


I think I saw you. I had on the yellow Globetrotters outfit


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPeruSleepy_@Jun 16 2006, 12:09 AM~5615865
> *Well I had a great time and have say i'm very happy to see big show up there was alot cars and people in all it was great time and place to be.
> 
> Now quick who is who. i know that I hardly come on here. but finally after seeing the great turnout at the last picnic. i c a good future for Chicago lowrider scene again.
> ...



good to hear,will try to do better on the next one. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

Had a good time chillin with everyone. Thanx to UCE for the food!!!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## DALAZY62 (Sep 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Jun 18 2006, 01:16 AM~5625721
> *Had a good time chillin with everyone.  Thanx to UCE for the food!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DALAZY62_@Jun 18 2006, 04:22 PM~5627868
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## JFuckinP (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DALAZY62_@Jun 18 2006, 03:22 PM~5627868
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JFuckinP (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Jun 17 2006, 11:16 PM~5625721
> *Had a good time chillin with everyone.  Thanx to UCE for the food!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLN4LIFE (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Jun 18 2006, 01:16 AM~5625721
> *Had a good time chillin with everyone.  Thanx to UCE for the food!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## twins (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 19 2006, 03:39 PM~5633152
> *
> *


 whats up with the next cook out south side :biggrin:


----------



## 75_Monte (Feb 25, 2006)

Had a great time. Special thanks go out to the Regulators and all who organized this event. The preserve was very nice with plenty of space for the rides and everyone. Hope you plan another for next year, or maybe later this year?  Thanks to Southside for the pics and video clips.


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 75_Monte_@Jun 19 2006, 06:52 PM~5634581
> *Had a great time. Special thanks go out to the Regulators and all who organized this event. The preserve was very nice with plenty of space for the rides and everyone. Hope you plan another for next year, or maybe later this year?   Thanks to Southside for the pics and video clips.
> *


 :wave: :wave: whats up bro


----------



## 75_Monte (Feb 25, 2006)

Not too much Ben. I saw you walking around at the picnic but didn't get a chance to stop and chat. I had the kids with me and they had me going everywhere. I'll catch you at the next picnic. Later


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 75_Monte_@Jun 20 2006, 09:04 PM~5642090
> *Not too much Ben. I saw you walking around at the picnic but didn't get a chance to stop and chat. I had the kids with me and they had me going everywhere. I'll catch you at the next picnic. Later
> *


no problem kids come first bro see u at the next event :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------

